# I Want My Bearded Dragon Damnit lol



## Tigion (Jul 30, 2011)

All set up ready to go just waiting for my licence


----------



## Ambush (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice Work


----------



## Tigion (Jul 30, 2011)

ty been wanting a reptile for ages have done alot of research just hate waiting only thing stoping me now is a piece of paper lol


----------



## bucket (Jul 30, 2011)

samething happen with my licence there so slow
it said it takes so many weeks so i rang them up and they said there waiting for a money order to clear it took another 2 weeks before i got it
hopeful yours does not take as long as my did


----------



## Tigion (Jul 30, 2011)

yeah hopefully i payed mine at our local DSE Headquarters and they sent of the form for me so that cuts out the money bit


----------



## ajandj (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi , takes forever huh.. How old is the beardie you're going to get?
Like the setup, looks great. What are you using for the substate?

Where in east gippy are you?


----------



## joelly116 (Jul 30, 2011)

qld is awsome 75 bucks have your licenes in 10 mins print it off


----------



## Tigion (Jul 31, 2011)

ajandj said:


> Hi , takes forever huh.. How old is the beardie you're going to get?
> Like the setup, looks great. What are you using for the substate?
> 
> Where in east gippy are you?



im not sure yet cause the pet shop i went to all sold out on there babys so there hunting one down for me im in bairnsdale the substrate is called Aqualay the pet shop use it in theres so i guess its ok to use


----------



## ajandj (Jul 31, 2011)

it looks like a small gravel mix, if you get a baby you might want to reconsder the substate due to impaction.
Hi almost neighbor... Traralgon here


----------



## Tigion (Jul 31, 2011)

yeah the pet shop uses it for all there reptiles and they have no troubles and i use to live in Moe lol


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 31, 2011)

Can be hard waiting for your licence to come through set up looks good. Qld does have the best licencing system though nws victoria will catch up soon and hopefully one day all licencing will be electronic fill out the application form online pay the fee get your licence emailed to you simple far better than waiting up to 3 weeks give them a call that might hurry them a little


----------



## Tigion (Jul 31, 2011)

looks like im going to wait longer the pet shop that was getting my dragon fell through so now im back on the hunt searching for one


----------



## bluey87 (Jul 31, 2011)

joelly116 said:


> qld is awsome 75 bucks have your licenes in 10 mins print it off



$75? i payed $65 for mine in qld


----------



## ajandj (Jul 31, 2011)

my licence took just over 4 weeks to come and l did it thru the Traralgon DSE


----------



## Tigion (Jul 31, 2011)

bloody hell 4 weeks damn better turn of the lights and heating no use wasting power for nothing


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 2, 2011)

If you feel like traveling a bit my local reptile shop has some.


----------



## Tigion (Aug 2, 2011)

we found some in taralgon pet shop but still waiting for licence where abouts is your way and how much


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 2, 2011)

Tigion, I don't see why you would buy one from a pet shop when there's plenty of breeder's on this site..?

Pet stores only want your money and don't know what they are talking about 90% of the time + they sell you things you don't require.

If you purchase off a private breeder, they offer ongoing support (particularly invaluable for a new keeper) as they actually care about the animal they are releasing into your care, take better care of their animals than a pet store and not to mention purchasing from a breeder is usually much cheaper...

*EDIT:* http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/sale-reptiles-insects-5371/6x-4-month-old-central-159293/ -- Go to that link, 4 month old Central Bearded Dragons, seller has 1 left for $60 and is in VIC.


----------



## ajandj (Aug 2, 2011)

Tigion said:


> we found some in taralgon pet shop but still waiting for licence where abouts is your way and how much



There are a few in Traralgon and they are from the same clutch as my Yoda.. Have you seen them? They are sooooo very tiny


----------



## Tigion (Aug 2, 2011)

yeah we were there yesterday very tiny


----------



## ajandj (Aug 2, 2011)

Yoda was the same size as they are now. We have had him for 1 months and he's grown like 9cm.... The poor little ones there have not grown. I was talking to the owner last week and all they feed is cricket


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 2, 2011)

ajandj said:


> The poor little ones there have not grown. I was talking to the owner last week and all they feed is cricket



Yet you still buy from a pet store...


----------



## ajandj (Aug 2, 2011)

yes, that was before, l was nieve and anxious and l wanted on then and there. If l could do it again, l would not buy from a petshop. I would find a breeder close to me (apparently there are quite a few breeders in Churchill which is 15 minutes from me),or l would use the forum to source a breeder. My problem is that l paid for Yoda before l got my license and before l joined the forum. I know it sounds like an excuse, but l really didn't know any better


----------



## Tigion (Aug 2, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Tigion, I don't see why you would buy one from a pet shop when there's plenty of breeder's on this site..?
> 
> Pet stores only want your money and don't know what they are talking about 90% of the time + they sell you things you don't require.
> 
> ...




i understand where your coming from only reason we were looking at local pet shops was there is no one breeding in our area and i certanly dont want the creature traveling for 3 hours in car as it would be if we went to a private breader in melb area so there is the pros n cons ive already seen alot of private breeder ads and most are half the price of what pet shops are selling em for


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 2, 2011)

There is no problem with it being in a car for 3+ hours...


----------



## Tigion (Aug 31, 2011)

well its been 5 weeks now and still no licence last time i called they said it was done and should have it by end of the week if not call back how slack are they


----------



## leamos (Aug 31, 2011)

My nsw licence was taking forever, I emailed them and complained within 2 days it was processed and my lic no. forwarded to me


----------



## Tigion (Aug 31, 2011)

wouldnt dare to email them would take them 10 days to reply lol


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 31, 2011)

Sorry i didn't answer before, I'm in Frankston. I think they are $79 and the shop is one of the few pet shops I would recommend.


----------



## Tigion (Sep 1, 2011)

finaly got my licence after 6 weeks  now have to wait another month or 2 or 3 until there is breeders selling babies


----------



## feathergrass (Sep 5, 2011)

i had my licence in like 10 mins from QLD and printed off..pet shop here has plenty off and on but i am hopefully getting mine novemberish from a breeder in bundy..
its soo hard waiting i feel like i am pregnant and all ( in a real sick way i managed to relate being pregnant with waiting for baby beardies to hatch and all that) But i would much rather wait for when the breeder says they have hatched and are ready and healthy than go to a pet shop specially one of the pet shops around where i live


----------



## cwebb (Sep 5, 2011)

joelly116 said:


> qld is awsome 75 bucks have your licenes in 10 mins print it off




you bloody queenslanders have life so easy.. great gooty team (broncos), great beaches, never have to register your cars.. ahhh i hate nsw


----------



## feathergrass (Sep 5, 2011)

cwebb said:


> you bloody queenslanders have life so easy.. great gooty team (broncos), great beaches, never have to register your cars.. ahhh i hate nsw



we so do  had to wait a couple weeks for the log book i like the idea of the electronic log book though


----------



## MetalMick (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm in the same boat! 4 weeks and...... waiting.

DSE is like centrelink....... slow...

Heres a pic of my enclosure I made... My setup is using a 24 inch 10.0 UVB tube and a basking light at 75 watts.


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 7, 2011)

id replace the red globe with a normal white globe. Leave that light and the uvb on during the day and take them both off at night. If you need heating at night then use a ceramic heat emitter. Also for a baby dragon I would put him on tiles or paper.

and for metalmick.
Thats a nice set up mate but the lizard needs to get closer to the uvb tube. Within 6-10inches is the general distance. Otherwise he will not get the uvb rays. Also make sure that the basking spot for the dragon is 40-45celcius. You may need to offer some higher basking ledges or bring the lights lower.


----------



## ajandj (Sep 7, 2011)

i definately agree with Grogshla, remove the substrate and replace with paper. You don't wanna chance impation by using sand. Also whats hanging down in the enclosure?? Looks effective


----------



## MetalMick (Sep 7, 2011)

The picture is very 2D but in the basking spot to the left, is within 8 inches of the UVB source. I will provide more higher basking ledges too and a branch running from right to left under the UVB source.

Fake Spanish moss medium is hanging down also...

Thanks for the replies


----------



## Tigion (Sep 11, 2011)

View attachment 217456


finally got one tyvm to njames


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 11, 2011)

The attachment isn't working and I wanna see, lol


----------



## Tigion (Sep 12, 2011)

ack ill try again

hmmmmmmmmm its not working 

i made a album in my gallery will add more pics soon 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=217469&d=1315780631


----------

